# Torrington Comet Pedal Overhaul



## TexWest (Jul 16, 2022)

Anyone know how to get the end off of a Torrington 6 Comet pedal? Are these even fully serviceable? This washer seems to be placed in a manner that it cannot be removed without damage. I woulda thought there’d be a snap ring here, but there isn’t. The bearings in the pedal on the left simply fell out when I took it apart, but the bearings on the right are captured behind this washer. I’d like to change these out but need to figure out how to remove without tearing these up. Info is greatly appreciated.
Paul


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2022)

They're a cheaper version of Torrington 8's, 9's etc and are not serviceable.


----------



## TexWest (Jul 27, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> They're a cheaper version of Torrington 8's, 9's etc and are not serviceable.



Awesome. That’s what I thought. Many thanks for the info.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 27, 2022)

If you want to get some extra miles on these captive parts type pedals, you can treat each end with the spray-type lithium grease. This assumes the bearings inside are still good though. Once the surfaces and bearings go, I would replace the pedals with a different set.


----------



## TexWest (Jul 28, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> If you want to get some extra miles on these captive parts type pedals, you can treat each end with the spray-type lithium grease. This assumes the bearings inside are still good though. Once the surfaces and bearings go, I would replace the pedals with a different set.



Good deal. One of the bearing carriers managed to fall out of one of the pedals anyway. Somehow it made it around that washer, so I believe the pedal is trashed already. I picked up some 8’s today and will throw them on in the place of these.  
Thanks for the info


----------

